#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Чистота и пустота

## Won Soeng

Может ли каким-то образом возникать взаимная замена между понятиями "чистота" и "пустота" в китайском языке?

----------


## Юй Кан

А контекст, можно? Желательно в оригинальном написании...

----------


## Won Soeng

Меня интересует скорее исторический аспект взаимовлияния Праджняпарамита хридая сутры, Алмазной сутры и сутры Помоста шестого Патриарха.

----------


## Aleksey L.

думаю, не может

----------


## Aleksey L.

а вот ответ знатока
"Чистота" по-китайски 清 qīng (цин - как название последней
императорской династии), "пустота" (в том смысле, как употребляется в
даосизме и буддизме) - 虚 xū (сюй).  Действительно, эти слова тесно
взаимосвязаны, особенно в даосских текстах и в поэзии.  Говорится,
например, что "пустота - это не пустота, а чистота" (虚不虚, 虚是清) и т.п.

----------

Aion (17.04.2010), Won Soeng (17.04.2010)

----------


## Бел

А тут:



> Обратясь к пастве, Учитель сказал: "С самого начала в нашей школе внезапного озарения сидение в медитации (цзо чань) отнюдь не заключалось лишь в созерцании собственного сердца. Не заключалось оно и в созерцании *чистоты* или в недвижимом сидении. Если же говорить о созерцании собственного сердца, то сердце изначально - суетно (иллюзорно). Познание сердца подобно познанию иллюзий, а поэтому лучше не созерцать ничего. Если говорить о созерцании *чистоты*, то изначальная природа человека в своей основе *чиста*, лишь суетные мысли покрывают все истинно сущее.


А тут случаем нет чего-то подобного?...

----------

